# My Pearl Valley Railroad Shelf layout



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum and thought I might share some photos of my shelf layout.

These photos of my layout were taken with a Canon Powershot 400. I think if I had a better camera and studied up on how to set up a good shot I could get some better photos.

There is still much to be done to build up the layout but I hope it's coming along. My goal was to have something that looked relatively realistic but at the same time still having a Lionel toy train like charm about it.

The Pearl Valley Railroad is an O guage 3 rail switching layout. It is 15 inches wide and 11 feet long. It uses Lionel Fast Track with two O-36 switches...... very, very simple. It has a poor man's and curious sound system by utilzing a salvaged Lionel "Train Sounds" engine innards (diesel sounds only as I also run an RS-3 and GP-20 in addition to steam switchers) that is located right behind the Larry's Letterpress building flat. It's powered by a second transformer and with the throttle up and volume turned all the way up it sounds pretty good.

The layout is built from the scrap wood and items from a larger layout that I abondoned 1 year ago. It's present state took about nine months of saying I'm going to do this and not doing it. Actually the way it looks now has popped up in about three weeks time. As for the larger layout I looked at my grandiose plans for my larger layout and realized I was fooling myself. I knew I could no longer afford this hobby like I could 20 years ago. I also knew that I no longer wished to maintain another monstrosity layout. At almost 46, having worn glasses for 42 of those years my eyes are not as sharp as they were years ago so airbrushing and fine details became harder to use and model. I was an HO scale modeler and was very much into scratch bulding, painting and detailing cars and engines. I was a prototype modeler as well and was never interested in O gauge toy trains back then. I was also such a perfectionist that I finally burned out on the hobby. I abandoned model railroading for alittle over 5 years.

When I did come back I purchased a new old stock 1976 Lionel train set for kicks. It was kind of a crappy little set but it reminded me of when I first started model railroading when I was 12 years old with brass Atlas track, Snap-Switches, Athearn kit cars and a Bachman 4-4-0 "General" steam engine. As a kid I blissfully ran my 4X8 layout in my parent's garage, ignorant of much and not phased by derailments and the imperfections of my craft. I soon fell in love with Lionel Trains and sold off much of my HO stuff around 2002. 

I try to model things that utilize some of my skills from the past with the store bought toy train look of "Lionelville". I do really like the Lionel fantasy world and the look of those old Lionel and Marx Christmas layouts that department stores would display in their main window many years ago. Things on the PVRR will be detailed to a certain point. Some buildings like the Ameritowne factory kit at the left end look more realistic, while the other buildings being ready built Lionel mfg. look....well, very Lionel. The right end has an old 1950s Marx water tower which I love more than anything prototypically built. It has gone through some minor scratch built modifications that are not shown in the photo. The row of three buildings at the right will eventually be replaced with one large factory. I just placed them there to fill in the area untill I get around to building it. The K-line billboards will be replaced with better ones but the present ones just give me an idea of where I might place them. Buildings will be illuminated, lights and one or two signals added. Signage is only temporary mock ups untill I design and print better ones and actually most buildings will be repainted with signs and details added later. The background is still bare and I may build an elevated stone bridged "bump and go" trolley line behind the buildings...we'll see.

I did set some conditions for myself upon my return to Model Railroading and the O gauge. This list works for me and is not meant to influence anyone else

1. Lighten up. Model Railroading really should be fun. I live in the real world so why would I want to recreate it exactly in miniature.
2. No more ultra detailing and worrying about being prototypical. No matter how you slice it it's still all fantasy and not the real thing.
3. No more weathering engines and cars. I was a big time weathering fool as well as painting and decals. But now in my railroad world I keep my cars and engines clean. I will weather buildings and such but not the equipment.
4. No more laying down rails, ties and driving tiny spikes. I grew weary of that and no longer enjoy it. Lionel fast track is actually pretty cool especially when painted.
5. No more emphasis on scratch bulding. I do a little bit of it and have plans for more of it primarily for small details and modifications of the buildings in the future but scratch building takes time and attention away from a my God, my Wife, my family and my life. Kits and ready built seem satifactory for me now.
6. Stay conventional. I can't afford TMCC nor really the engines that have it at least now and unless I hit the jackpot sometime in the future I cannot justify the cost to my wife or myself really. Doesn't mean I can't hope though.
7. No control boards, toggle switches, mini lights and automation (except for the turnouts). For me it's a relief to no longer plan for that. It's also OK to stick my big 1/1 scale hands in my O gauge world. Even with automation a real railroad job is still a hands on occupation. I have no problem uncoupling my cars with my index finger. I built this with my hands so I might as well work it with my hands. A brakeman doesn't do his work with a toggle switch and lightbulb, he does it with his hands.
8. Don't worry about trends, fads and what other people might be doing (runs you big $$$). Be your own modeler don't follow the pack. That doesn't mean I can't pick up advice, tips or be friendly with people. It just means I have to stay within my means. 
9. Support the hobby as a whole. All scales, all skill levels. Arrogance sucks the joy out of the hobby. It's not only just about what you and your buddies are in to. As a former HO & N scale modeler I still enjoy what's going on in those scales as well as all the others.
10. Wear an Engineer's hat when I play...........well actually I've always done that. I've had my current one for 20 years and it's starting to fall apart. I'm having a hard time finding a real one. New made sanfordized Union hats don't exist anymore I'm afraid.

All this tends to make me a loner in this hobby but I'm happier about it all than I was years back.

Best Regards


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

O-boy,

That's a fabulous first post. I really enjoyed reading your layout philosophy "10 Commandments". These wouldn't (or shouldn't) be mantras for everyone, of course, but if they work for you, then that's great.

I especially like #1 ... " I live in the real world so why would I want to recreate it exactly in miniature." This will likely drive some detail oriented guys here nuts, and that's OK. But I share your sentiment...

I got caught with the O bug about a year ago ... initially postwar, and now mostly prewar tinplate. I've been endeavouring to tackle several restoration jobs, and spend countless hours with my Dremel removing years' of rust and grime, and finishing things off with gleaming paint. This, while other members here on the forum spend their countless hours brushing on rust, grime, and all sorts of "weathering" touches! Which one of us is "right"? All of us, of course ... they're all our layouts, and we should feel free to tailor our own little worlds the way we see fit.

So, enjoy your Lionelville-style world ... pristine facades, manual switches, and all ...

Just remember to buy a new hat, next time you see one for sale!

Cheers, and welcome to the forum,

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, O-boy - you've given me quite a bit to think about as well. I especially like your:


> 2. No more ultra detailing and worrying about being prototypical. No matter how you slice it it's still all fantasy and not the real thing.


Your layout looks great to me.

I like how set your buildings mostly behind your trains - gives me some ideas that may save my new layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I have to disagree with #6 for me, I love my Legacy system and the Legacy/TMCC stuff. I just wish I could find one of those TMCC cranes for a reasonable price.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's looking really good! I really like your list too. That pretty much reflects the philosophy I've been using. I love my O Scale, but am fond of all scales. Soon, I'll be adding more to my layout, but I'm building it as my fantasy toy world.

Keep up the great work! I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words,

Well yes I have taken a far different approach to this layout than I have others in the past. All the buildings are crammed in the back and very close together. Things are tight as it’s only 15” wide and I had to arrange things by how my largest diesel engine swings over the turnouts. I was going to go with 3 feet wide so I could have buildings on the opposite side but decided to take on the challenge of 18” or less.

The idea behind such a narrow depth is to create just a cross section of a larger scene as if you are standing trackside or in a building on the other side of the tracks. The raw gray painted edge will eventually have platforms and other details to imply that there is more to the scene but you just haven’t turned around yet to see them (if it were the real world). Another way of looking at it is like a photo snap shot. You can only see what’s in the photo and everything else is cut off at the edges. You know it’s there but you just can’t see it.

The backdrop will eventually imply taller buildings behind the modeled ones with the possibility of that trolley line as well. There will be no sky or distant scenes, only a cramped, brick and mortar world depicting the bustling “Backside” of town.

The layout could easily be lengthened either direction and incorporated into something larger. Extend to the right another 11 feet and I could have a very nice, long run-a-round track and expand into more city or scenery.

As for the philosophy well I think that all scales, skill levels and the people who model them are wonderful. I still am partial to HO scale but HO scale modeling over the years has become almost intolerant of anything less than prototypical and is highly detail oriented, that‘s good. I’m in no way bashing these modelers as I was one of them but I feel that it makes it intimidating to new modelers. It’s not like it was in the 1950s or even the 1970s where I grew up……Tyco Silver Streak…..Oh yeah……I still have the engine and caboose! With Lionel Toy Trains however, I can be as detail oriented I want but the High Rail/Tin Plate hobby doesn’t demand it of me nor does it even require it. I think that’s what made me weary in HO as I felt I constantly had to keep up. I haven’t use my airbrush or drilled holes for grab irons in years. It’s refreshing at least for me now to be able to just buy a car, take it out of the box, put it on the rails and go

As for the TMCC….don’t get me wrong. I’m not down on it I just have to stay within my means. If I won the lottery then I would probably be headin’ over to Arnie’s Trains or Milepost 38 and picking up some sweet TMCC engines and the whole system, buying a new house in another state and building railroad empire in a special building that looks like a train depot with real rolling stock parked on real rails outside the building.

Well sorry for getting preachy but I never spent the time to explain my feelings on the matter……Puritan Organ music please……

As for the hat, well I think I have found one but don’t care much for the price although I probably will relent. I’m still a stickler on the hat . I can’t have one of those cheap costume hats…….adjustable snap back?….Come on! It’s gotta at least look like an authentic Lee Union made hat. :thumbsup:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Preach on, brother!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice first post - great philosophy - great layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

O-boy said:


> s for the hat, well I think I have found one but don’t care much for the price although I probably will relent. I’m still a stickler on the hat . I can’t have one of those cheap costume hats…….adjustable snap back?….Come on! It’s gotta at least look like an authentic Lee Union made hat. :thumbsup:


As for the hat......$60 yikes.

http://oldhats.net/vtg-50s-lee-railroad-stripe-denim-engineer-hat-7-12/

Or do you like the denim version....starting bid $19.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-LEE-SANFORI...Men_s_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item35b00348fa


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Great first post! I like your list! Every Good RR has to have solid values behind it! Welcome MTF! I am new also but it is the coolest forum I have posted on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site O Boy.

Who is Walter Knott's?

This guy?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Knott


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

O-boy said:


> As for the TMCC….don’t get me wrong. I’m not down on it I just have to stay within my means. If I won the lottery then I would probably be headin’ over to Arnie’s Trains or Milepost 38 and picking up some sweet TMCC engines and the whole system, buying a new house in another state and building railroad empire in a special building that looks like a train depot with real rolling stock parked on real rails outside the building.


I kinda' figured that, but we always give the new guy a hard time. 

Good luck on the lottery.


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

big ed said:


> Welcome to the site O Boy.
> 
> Who is Walter Knott's?
> 
> ...


Hey Big Ed,

You got it. I live right near Knott's Berry Farm in my Grandparent's old house (they're both passed away now). My family has had a connection to the Knott family from years back. My Grandpa worked for him from 1954 to 1983 and personally knew him. My uncle worked there and knew him, My Dad did for a time, my mom went to church and always sat with Mr. Knott at the old Church of Reflections that used to be in the park. My cousin still works there (35 years) and I worked there as a Stagecoach driver for the Butterfield Stagecoach. I tried to get into the Calico Train engineer program but they wouldn't let me leave the Stagecoach which really sucked because I desparately wanted drive the Rio Grande Southern train and the Galloping Goose. I eventually left due to poor pay and with my Equine experience at the park I was given a shot working in Dog care. I'm now the kennel manager where I work (in training still). I come from the Printing & Graphics industry actually. Dogs are quite a departure.





> As for the hat......$60 yikes.
> 
> http://oldhats.net/vtg-50s-lee-railr...neer-hat-7-12/
> 
> ...


I would prefer a denim version as I like them better. Hickory striped ones somehow have been relegated to toddelers and Thomas the tank engine kids which I think is unfair considering their history. I've actually have been laughed at and ridiculed by onlookers on occasion for wearing my hat in "regular" life but none the less I'm eyeing a striped one at the moment. I have a size 8 noggin so a vintage one would be almost impossible to find in a size 8 and an old one is something that I wouldn't consider really. They are to pricey and I feel ridiculously so. I found a striped version from a hat company that looks like they are special made with the taller more floppy pleated top. It looks to be a very good quality and of a more heavier material. I would buy a denim one from Millers hats but they never carry anything larger than a 7 3/4.

Well think I'll go slip into the gargage for a little while. Take care all


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Jim,

I ask this ever so gingerly ...

Maybe drop the font size on that signature of yours just a bit ?

(Sorry to ask, but that thing is HUGE!)

Many thanks,

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Right on! Another Orange County boy! I grew up right up the road there in La Habra. I loved the Train Robbery when I was a Kid at Knotts. As well as Scaryfarm in October. Have you visited the Perris Railroad Museum?

http://www.oerm.org/

They may have your Hat you are searching for. Either way well worth the drive for any RR fan. My kids and I have volunteered there cleaning the trains during the week for the weekend visitors.


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I ask this ever so gingerly ...
> 
> ...


Done..... In the printing industry we would call a large font type like that as "Sledge Hammer Black" . I was messing with it the other day and had tried to changed it to a smaller font size but it didn't take so I left it. It actually took me six attempts this time to finally get it the same format but smaller. Those darn HTML codes.



> Right on! Another Orange County boy! I grew up right up the road there in La Habra. I loved the Train Robbery when I was a Kid at Knotts. As well as Scaryfarm in October. Have you visited the Perris Railroad Museum?
> 
> http://www.oerm.org/


I have never been to Perris but I do know about it. The last place I was at was the Roaring Camp and Big Trees Railroad in Felton / Santa Cruz but that was many years ago. I suppose I should go see the Perris Museum one day as well as the one in Sacramento but I would probably end up going alone which is kind of a drag. I have no friends or family except for my dad interested in trains or model railroading and my wife and family have zero interest as well. They would be bored. Dad finally retired recently. I should ask him if he wants to go.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea go check it out Jim. It is pretty cheap to get in. Hundreds of trains. I don't remember the schedule but the trains run on the weekends and one day a month they fire up the Steamer! There is a gift shop and large buildings full of restored trains and restorations in progress also. The whole place is ran by volunteers, super cool people that love to talk trains! I need to take my kids there on the weekend soon and ride the trains.


----------



## O-boy (Feb 15, 2011)

*The Pearl Valley Railroad with updated pictures link*

Well I've have been doing some work on the PVRR over the past few weeks. Instead of just uploading more pictures to this post I have everything on Photo Bucket. http://s1178.photobucket.com/albums/x379/O-boy-RR/

I still need to add descriptions to the pictures but that takes some tedious typing work.

The link above can also be found on my signature.


----------

